# HO vs N



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I got a 50 inches by 50 inches space available for a winter theme layout. If I choose to go HO, I will have a turntable and two short sidings, but not much room for much buildings or scenery. If I choose to go N scale, I will have two tracks, two sidings complete with a small town. I don't know which to choose, help me out...

Thank you!
Brandon


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Brandon, (et al)...

From the space you have available it would appear that you have less interest in running trains than interest in displaying a winter scene...I'd suggest that with what you mention regarding an HO construction involving a turntable, you would be modeling a locomotive repair facility in the winter months without much real estate to work with for locomotive movements anywhere else as a train (with a consist of freight or passenger cars).

In my view, then the more obvious choice would be to construct a layout in N-scale and incorporate a track plan (and repair facility, if that's what you are focused on) that gets you (your locomotives) out of the yard and, as a train, to some other location of interest with perhaps a wye turnaround within the remainder of the 17 square feet of real estate available to you.

A suggestion, FWIW

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

As Fred pointed out, it depends on what you want to do....run a train, or focus on a very tight area.....you tell us?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Consider your age and physical abilities. Can you see N-scale well enough to model it? How well do your hands and fingers work?


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I do quite well with N scale, I already got a running N scale layout. I would like to have some scenery and not just all trains, so N scale in that space would probably be a wise choice


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> Consider your age and physical abilities. Can you see N-scale well enough to model it? How well do your hands and fingers work?


This alone dictated HO. O certainly has appeal, but space is an issue. Plus, I've already purchased a lot of HO items (and our club is DCC HO).

Dan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

50x50?

Z scale.


----------

